# St. Croix Mojo Bass 7' should i get this



## lockhart52 (May 19, 2011)

St. Croix Mojo Bass 7' 
or http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-CarbonLite-Micro-Guide-Trigger-Rods/product/10210337/-1751616


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If it were me, I'd get the Mojo Bass. I own 4 Mojo Bass rods, and they are all excellent. PLUS, if you get the Mojo Bass, you also get a free hat and T-shirt. I'm pretty sure the Bass Pro rods are made in China, where the Mojo is designed in the USA but made in Mexico to the USA standards.


http://www.stcroixrods.com/pdfs/Mojo_Bass_Free_Gear_Promo.pdf

Steve


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes....I really hated the purple ones...thats a nice looking rod


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i have a few mojo's the cast rod has been great i love it..the reel seats on the spinning ones always loosen but beside that pretty reliable rods..another one to look at is the new Abu Veritas i got one this year and its become one of my favorites..you can get em for around the same price as the mojo.
http://www.abugarcia.com/products/rods/veritas


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

When I bought my last rod I narrowed it down to the Carbonlite or the Mojo Bass and decided on the St. Croix. I think I made the wise choice, I really like it. I also think the Carbonlite rods have been breaking except for the heavy actions.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I have two mojo crankbait rods and I love them.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have two St. Croix MJB's and really like them. Actually, the last one I bought was to replace a CarbonLite that broke on me. I liked the CarbonLite, it was a 7' MH and I paired it with a Abu Revo SX. It was a light and sensitive setup, but I always felt it was gonna snap on me and it sure enough did.

If you haven't done so already, get a St. Croix, you won't regret it.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the Mojo Bass. Use it for Big Largies on Jerk-Baits and take it to Canada every year for Pike Very good rod


----------

